# volume not working on my computer



## PeteyBoy98 (Dec 29, 2007)

and i can't figure out why. i have tried all the basic things and still can't figure out the problem. anybody have any suggestions? THANKS!:4-thatsba


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello , 


have you checked in the (device manager) to see if your driver is intact and working properly ?

Mike


----------



## bkouns001 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have having the same problem, no sound. How do I check the 'device manager"? Thanks.


----------



## Karnivore (Dec 28, 2007)

right click my computer, select properties, click on the hardware tab (at the top) and click 'device manager'


----------



## bkouns001 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you. I am embarassed but I will tell you what my problem was.......my computer sound was muted,duh. Thanks for your response though. Wish I were more knowledgable.


----------



## Karnivore (Dec 28, 2007)

Nothing to be embarrassed about - we all started somewhere - you can learn a lot from simply browsing on here. As another tech support site says "there's no such thing as a stupid question, but they're the easiest to answer" :wink:


----------

